# why nikon ????



## wgp1987 (May 7, 2009)

ok so ive been in digital photography for around 2 years. ive seen all the older model slrs and the latest. i LOVE canon, everyone im friends with ... loves canon ... and all the head honchos in my company love canon. WHY DOES EVERYONE HAVE NIKON!?!? lol .... im bored and upset thinking about it  .... if you shoot nikon ... why?


----------



## B.T.P (May 7, 2009)

I use a Nikon because they feel waayyy better in my hand. 
And they handle high ISO better than Canons.
I am also partial to Nikon because I like the menu and general layout more than Canon. 

Canon are also megapixel whores......


----------



## bdavison (May 7, 2009)

I like Nikon because M,S,A,P makes a whole lot more sense than Tv,Av, PQRsuTyiFIOhb.

The bodies are way WAY more solid than the canon ones. I hate the plasticy feel of the canon cameras. Not to mention everytime you squeeze a canon, it creaks.

Two words: Nikon Lenses


But if you want to shoot canon, more power to ya. Just enjoy what you shoot, and dont worry about the rest. It doesnt matter what we like...it only matters what YOU like.


----------



## Clawed (May 7, 2009)

wgp1987 said:


> ok so ive been in digital photography for around 2 years. ive seen all the older model slrs and the latest. i LOVE canon, everyone im friends with ... loves canon ... and all the head honchos in my company love canon. WHY DOES EVERYONE HAVE NIKON!?!? lol .... im bored and upset thinking about it  .... if you shoot nikon ... why?


By what you just said, it actually sounds like everyone has a Canon.


----------



## wgp1987 (May 7, 2009)

I havent used a nikon that handles noise better than a canon? lol maybe a d300 or d700 which i do love their feel(i have never used a 5dii or 1d). but the d90 and down (garbadge). and canon does whore out megapixels thats y i baught a 30d! only 8mp 






B.T.P said:


> I use a Nikon because they feel waayyy better in my hand.
> And they handle high ISO better than Canons.
> I am also partial to Nikon because I like the menu and general layout more than Canon.
> 
> Canon are also megapixel whores......


----------



## wgp1987 (May 7, 2009)

maybe if you a noob the turnknob might throw you off lol .... i like the feel of the d90 better than xsi ... but xsi is better than d40/d60. canon xs sucks donkey wang as far as the "feel" catagory goes. but the 30/40/50d are awsome. but i do like the d300 (not at the price point tho) 

and canon offers WAY more lenses, u think their glass is better?

the only reason im thinking nikon, the new d5000 looks nice






bdavison said:


> I like Nikon because M,S,A,P makes a whole lot more sense than Tv,Av, PQRsuTyiFIOhb.
> 
> The bodies are way WAY more solid than the canon ones. I hate the plasticy feel of the canon cameras. Not to mention everytime you squeeze a canon, it creaks.
> 
> ...


----------



## wgp1987 (May 7, 2009)

people im directly associated with have canon, but customers of mine and a lot of you tpfs out there have nikon. so i hope i didnt take the wrong route! lol but still ..... viva la canon!



Clawed said:


> By what you just said, it actually sounds like everyone has a Canon.


----------



## tsaraleksi (May 7, 2009)

If you've only handled a digital rebel then you are unqualified to comment on Canon build quality as a blanket statement. At the same time, the build quality between the entry Nikons and Canon are functionally identical, with Nikon just leading the way in the ability to dress up plastic.

And for what it's worth, all of the pro photographers I know shoot Canon. Until the D3x Nikon didn't offer the resolution that commercial and magazine shooters needed to justify using a 35mm SLR over medium format.


----------



## wgp1987 (May 7, 2009)

i sell about 3-5 canon 5d mark ii a week ...... i would say im unqualified to comment as a whole on canon as a manfacturer. but nikon, their point and shoots, the way they package their cameras .... i just dont trust em! your comment is very condensending   ... i didnt say i dont like nikon or canon is nikons baby's daddy lol ...... but i deal with high end cameras all the time ... i dont own one(i have a canon 30d). but maybe this post is my way of getting all the info i want may it be negative or positive so i dont go buying $2000 lenes from a crummier company? i dunno, im bored at work and i have nothing better to do! lol




tsaraleksi said:


> If you've only handled a digital rebel then you are unqualified to comment on Canon build quality as a blanket statement. At the same time, the build quality between the entry Nikons and Canon are functionally identical, with Nikon just leading the way in the ability to dress up plastic.


----------



## tsaraleksi (May 7, 2009)

Chill out, I was agreeing with you if you read my comment.

...or take note of my signature...


My opinion from using both is that while to some extent Nikon does things to make the bodies perceivably "better built" there are just not substantial differences in the construction of the cameras at given pricepoints. A lot of people handle a rebel in the store, and use that to blast around the internet that "all Canons are built of plastic" and creak or some such.


----------



## bhop (May 7, 2009)

I like the control layout and the feel in my hand.  

I have to say though, judging from your replies you're just a Canon fanboy trying to stir up trouble because you're "bored at work"


----------



## wgp1987 (May 7, 2009)

lol i noticed you sig after i replied , the old xt series was plastic, the new xsi ... has a decent feel for entry level. but i didnt have the cash to throw at a 50 or 40 so i baught a 30d. untill i find some old 1d or 5d for sale when i get more cash!



tsaraleksi said:


> Chill out, I was agreeing with you if you read my comment.
> 
> ...or take note of my signature...
> 
> ...


----------



## wgp1987 (May 7, 2009)

thanks for the reply, its funny you called me fanboy. you happen to be a jay and silent bob fan? lol 

and ill stir up all the trouble i please peacefully on a tpf forum with fellow photographers. im sorry if i hurt/damaged/offended/violated/abused/etc anyone including nikons good name 




bhop said:


> I like the control layout and the feel in my hand.
> 
> I have to say though, judging from your replies you're just a Canon fanboy trying to stir up trouble because you're "bored at work"


----------



## CW Jones (May 7, 2009)

wgp1987 said:


> maybe if you a noob the turnknob might throw you off lol .... i like the feel of the d90 better than xsi ... but xsi is better than d40/d60. canon xs sucks donkey wang as far as the "feel" catagory goes. but the 30/40/50d are awsome. but i do like the d300 (not at the price point tho)
> 
> and canon offers WAY more lenses, u think their glass is better?
> 
> the only reason im thinking nikon, the new d5000 looks nice




um.... you say the xs feels like crap (which is fine) but the xsi doesn't? maybe I am wrong but aren't they the same bodies???  lol


----------



## bhop (May 7, 2009)

wgp1987 said:


> thanks for the reply, its funny you called me fanboy. you happen to be a jay and silent bob fan? lol
> 
> and ill stir up all the trouble i please peacefully on a tpf forum with fellow photographers. im sorry if i hurt/damaged/offended/violated/abused/etc anyone including nikons good name



Not really a jay and silent bob fan.. dunno why you'd even ask.. *shrug*.. 

I didn't mean to call you a fanboy, i just meant your Nikon bashing replies make you sound like one.  Stirring up trouble.  It's not like you're the first and that's just it.. it gets old after the 125,000th Nikon vs Canon thread. As far as being butthurt.. I don't personally care what brand someone likes.  Cameras are just tools.  I own a few Canon cameras myself (rangefinders) a couple Yashicas, some Pentax.. they all do the same thing.  Make photographs.


----------



## wgp1987 (May 7, 2009)

na i sell cameras, the xsi has a slightly wider layout and a textured grip ... you know what is a real disapointment! that t1i canon. feels like a better xs although they did put a dimple in the grip underneath the shutter release. and the video is lame.



CW Jones said:


> um.... you say the xs feels like crap (which is fine) but the xsi doesn't? maybe I am wrong but aren't they the same bodies??? lol


----------



## wgp1987 (May 7, 2009)

i didnt intend it to be a nikon vs canon thread, i made this thread in the intention on feedback on the nikon format .... then i turned it in a nikon vs canon thread lol

i say the same thing to customers about a camera being a camera, but um ........ when you spend thousands on a camera, everyone one deep down inside wants the best .... canon and nikon are the best, and i can understand it will be little aspects that make them differ.

i for get if its mallrats orchasing amy .... but me and a few friends say fanboy alot.... so i found it amusing 




bhop said:


> Not really a jay and silent bob fan.. dunno why you'd even ask.. *shrug*..
> 
> I didn't mean to call you a fanboy, i just meant your Nikon bashing replies make you sound like one. Stirring up trouble. It's not like you're the first and that's just it.. it gets old after the 125,000th Nikon vs Canon thread. As far as being butthurt.. I don't personally care what brand someone likes. Cameras are just tools. I own a few Canon cameras myself (rangefinders) a couple Yashicas, some Pentax.. they all do the same thing. Make photographs.


----------



## inTempus (May 7, 2009)

bdavison said:


> I like Nikon because M,S,A,P makes a whole lot more sense than Tv,Av, PQRsuTyiFIOhb.


It's not that difficult.  If you can learn what one letter means, I'm sure you can learn what two letters mean... or so I would hope.



> The bodies are way WAY more solid than the canon ones. I hate the plasticy feel of the canon cameras. Not to mention everytime you squeeze a canon, it creaks.


That's complete non-sense.  I challenge you to get either one of my Canon's to either creak or find a single point where they feel like plastic.  They're made of metal, I don't buy plastic cameras.

You're likely talking about consumer grade cameras, something I'm not interested in.  If you want a pro camera, buy one.

Aside from plastic feel, anything below a D90 in the Nikon line-up uses older CCD technology.  Also, most of the lower end Nikon's lack an AF motor in the body with one exception.  Even their new D5000 lacks an AF motor which is really sad.  Canon chose to put their AF motors in their lenses many years ago so even their cheapest body can make full use of their EF lenses, unlike Nikon.



> Two words: Nikon Lenses


Funny you should say that.  Most people would agree that Canon has a more comprehensive lens line up (and more reasonably priced) than Nikon and few people have anything negative to say about L lenses.  They're universally accepted as top of the line glass (as is Nikkor).



> But if you want to shoot canon, more power to ya. Just enjoy what you shoot, and dont worry about the rest. It doesnt matter what we like...it only matters what YOU like.


I do shoot Canon and I carefully chose between a D90 and a 50D when I was still buying pro-sumers (even though the D90 is a consumer grade body).  It's funny you have an aversion to plastic feeling cameras and own a plastic camera.  I didn't like the plastic feel of the D90 compared to either the 40D or the 50D.

But not everyone is me and I get that.  I also don't go out of my way to bash Nikon like you do with Canon (previous thread).  I see no point in it.

I should also mention that Nikon has high ISO performance in its favor because they start their native ISO at 200 vs. Canon's 100.  Since most people shoot at less than ISO 3200 Canon has wisely chosen to maintain low ISO performance.

Your insistence that Nikon is superior to Canon is mis-informed.  They have different positives and negatives and cater to different folks.  Both are top of the line and are used by professionals across the board.


----------



## Mike_E (May 7, 2009)

Because Nikon supports their own.  

I use lenses that were around long before you were born and are still top quality today- by any standards.

Try that with your's.


----------



## tsaraleksi (May 7, 2009)

Mike_E said:


> Because Nikon supports their own.
> 
> I use lenses that were around long before you were born and are still top quality today- by any standards.
> 
> Try that with your's.



I have to say that on the whole I'd rather the modern lenses be as good as they can be and not have to work around a fifty year old lens mount that was designed when autofocus wasn't even a pipe dream. Besides, Canons with an adaptor can mount old Nikon lenses just as well as Nikons can.


----------



## inTempus (May 7, 2009)

Mike_E said:


> Because Nikon supports their own.
> 
> I use lenses that were around long before you were born and are still top quality today- by any standards.
> 
> Try that with your's.


Why would I "try that"?  I don't live in 1960, I live in 2009.  I don't go to thrift stores to buy lenses, I go to Adorama.com or B&H and sometimes Amazon.


----------



## Mike_E (May 7, 2009)

Doesn't the fact that Canon even made such a product tell you anything?  :lmao:

Anyway, manual focus isn't a bother for those who can and btw, some lenses just have a look you can't get anywhere else.  A 105/2.5 for instance.

Enjoy your camera though.


----------



## bdavison (May 7, 2009)

HAHAHA....this thread is funny.

Like I said before, just shoot what you like. If ya like Canon,shoot Canon. If ya like Nikon, shoot Nikon. You can get the shot from either of them.


----------



## TJ K (May 7, 2009)

wgp1987 said:


> I havent used a nikon that handles noise better than a canon? lol maybe a d300 or d700 which i do love their feel(i have never used a 5dii or 1d). but the d90 and down (garbadge). and canon does whore out megapixels thats y i baught a 30d! only 8mp


Seriously stop with all your double and triple posts everything can fit in one post OK.


----------



## CW Jones (May 7, 2009)

wgp1987 said:


> na i sell cameras, the xsi has a slightly wider layout and a textured grip ... you know what is a real disapointment! that t1i canon. feels like a better xs although they did put a dimple in the grip underneath the shutter release. and the video is lame.




O nice I didnt know that at all, look the exact same to me! haha good to know!


----------



## EhJsNe (May 7, 2009)

HUZZAAAHH!! I read Canons Creak?! So does my D70, and I dont recall ever hearing a creack from my teachers XTi, nor my friends dads Canon 20D (with the 24-70mm f/2.8L )
now....I have never heard A d40 squeek. I have never heard a 50D squeek. I dont recall hearing anything squeek untill I read this forum and deliberatly tried making anything I could on my Nikon squeek.

Now, I got a Nikon because I was told by some saleperson that it would be better down the line, when I get a digital and get new lenses, I could still use my old MF lenses. So I did that.
Otherwise, I just may have gone Canon, mostly for the lenses and I dont have to spend 900 dolalrs just to not have to get special lenses so I could get AF.


----------



## kundalini (May 7, 2009)

McDonalds fries are far superior the Burger King.


----------



## CW Jones (May 7, 2009)

kundalini said:


> McDonalds fries are far superior the Burger King.




QFT!


----------



## tsaraleksi (May 7, 2009)

I didn't know that was even up for debate?


----------



## itznfb (May 7, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> Funny you should say that. Most people would agree that Canon has a more comprehensive lens line up (and more reasonably priced) than Nikon and few people have anything negative to say about L lenses. They're universally accepted as top of the line glass (as is Nikkor).


 
just because canon makes more lenses, doesn't mean they make better lenses.



tharmsen said:


> But not everyone is me and I get that. I also don't go out of my way to bash Nikon like you do with Canon (previous thread). I see no point in it.


 
pot calling the kettle black? just because you consistently bash nikon in a more sublte way, doesn't mean you're not bashing them.


----------



## bdavison (May 7, 2009)

Man, that troll must've been hungry. This is a buffet.


----------



## NateS (May 7, 2009)

Anybody that sells multiple high end Canon's a week should be smart enough to see what advantages each company has without having it spoon fed to them.

Nikon's have better high ISO performance at almost every price point.

Nikon's use all their older lenses (some stuff like the 35-70 f2.8 can be had for a fraction of the price of newer lenses with pretty much the same quality).  The guy that says "try that with yours" is basically saying....try and get the image quality of a $1200 for $350-400.  If you are somebody who always has to have new equipment...obviously this won't matter to you.

I MUCH prefer Nikon's menu and button layout over Canon.  This is a biggie for me since I spend a lot of time using the camera so it's important that I enjoy the layout.

Like I said before...if you are in the business of selling high end camera's, I would think you'd be able to figure out what reasons there might be for going Nikon over Canon....guess it says a lot that you can't and all of us can.  You've clearly held and used Nikons to be able to argue your point so well....amazing that you couldn't come up with those reasons on your own.


----------



## R-NAGE Photography (May 7, 2009)

Was taught on a Nikon, feels good in my hand and like the cam itself.
Rock what you got and don&#8217;t worry about the haters!!!
The proof is in your pics and if you like them that&#8217;s all that matters. 
D300 FTW!! LOL


----------



## inTempus (May 7, 2009)

itznfb said:


> just because canon makes more lenses, doesn't mean they make better lenses.


You need to learn to read what is written vs what you want to read.  I said nothing of the sort.  You should Google "strawman argument".



> pot calling the kettle black? just because you consistently bash nikon in a more sublte way, doesn't mean you're not bashing them.


I've never bashed Nikon.  Saying you don't care for a feature isn't bashing, saying one or the other sucks is bashing.  It's unfortunate that I have to waste my time explaining the obvious to you.


----------



## JPMcMurphy (May 8, 2009)

i think the biggie for me was the ability to use all of my lenses on all my cameras, whether it be my old 1977 fm, or my d90 i can the same lenses. with canon you have to have the latest greatest everything to use their high end lenses due to the mount switch in 85 for AF and the fact that they lack an aperture ring. i think the big reason why you see so many canons out there is because of the early digital race and the whole nikon AF fiasco of the 90's that they never bounced back from. either way its pretty much even now so it doesnt really matter as long as we all enjoy shooting.


----------



## lovedigital (May 8, 2009)

I like Nikon because camera strong structure.The lens have strong structure.And have contrast.It can make the detail more well.Many people , say Canon that if you like to take photographs such as Portrait picture.You should use Canon and again many people say that if you like to take photographs such as landscape or Close-Up or action shot at show the detail clearly you should choose Nikon while I use I can take photographs every a kind because of a camera has can to fine setting all and the letter on a menu that reads easy , thus my camera is Nikon .
lovedigital.blogspot | learn digital | make money online | :mrgreen:


----------



## old grumpy (May 8, 2009)

The camera buyer will be confused by all opinions. A technical test would be  interesting.
Wonder how much I have to pay for the name "Nikon" if it is  glued on a camera. 
What camera I have? A Nikon, but I am still not sure if  it was the best choice.


----------



## Garbz (May 8, 2009)

I have been in photography 5 years. Most of my friends shoot Nikon, all of my relatives have Nikon SLRs. While watching the 2008 Olympics I noticed that all the shooters were Nikon and the event was sponsored by Nikon.

Why do you shoot Canon? I'm bored and not really fussed enough to think about it. Tell me why?


----------



## JerryPH (May 8, 2009)

I first went the way of the Nikon becuase my father was a Nikon man.  30-40 or more years ago, unless it was a Leika, a Nikon was *the* camera to have.

I stayed with Nikon because the ergonomics are far superior IMHO... it just feels SO MUCH better in my hands than a Canon.  The Canon menuing system is also very lack luster compared to Nikon.  Finally, there is no camera on the market that is better at rendering clean high ISO shots than the Nikon.

Now, the choice of "which is better" changes on an almost monthly basis and in the end, if you put the marketing hype aside, they are so closely balanced that there is no "one best" brand over the other.  Choosing what fits YOU is more important than what fits the others.  What your friends use or do not use is not important, and if you feel peer pressure due to this... time to start thinking for yourself.  In the end you may or may not make the same decisions as your friends, but at least you did it yourself and were not "peer-pressured" by others just to be a member of the group.


----------



## Moglex (May 8, 2009)

Why do these threads keep popping up?

It's depressing to see so many people acting like hormonal schoolboys.

Oh, well.


----------



## JerryPH (May 8, 2009)

wgp1987 said:


> and canon offers WAY more lenses, u think their glass is better?



That is an inaccurate statement.  I can use lenses made from the 60's to the present  on my camera and if you do the same on the Canon side, I believe that number comes damn near to being identical.

Better glass... compare Canon's best to Nikon's best is a wash.  They both even out.


----------



## JerryPH (May 8, 2009)

kundalini said:


> McDonalds fries are far superior the Burger King.


Burger King fries are better, and I can use ladles made in the 1960's to scoop them out of the frying bin too!


----------



## kundalini (May 8, 2009)

Coca-Cola is a far superior product than Pepsi and has many more options for the end user to choose from.


----------



## JerryPH (May 8, 2009)

tsaraleksi said:


> I didn't know that was even up for debate?



I don't think that anything, in the end, was.  However, there will always be a few on both sides of the fence needing to voice opinions and share stories and what not.  

I like the squeaking camera comment.  I am an adept dog trainer and my training skills are quite impressive... though try as I might, I cannot get my D700 to bark or squeak or anything so far... lol.


----------



## inTempus (May 8, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> I like the squeaking camera comment.  I am an adept dog trainer and my training skills are quite impressive... though try as I might, I cannot get my D700 to bark or squeak or anything so far... lol.


You're just not trying hard enough.  I've found if you stand on your camera and jump up and down you can get some odd noises out of it.


----------



## inTempus (May 8, 2009)

kundalini said:


> Coca-Cola is a far superior product than Pepsi and has many more options for the end user to choose from.


Now there you go.  Once, many threads ago, I posted "I like cake" in an equally asinine thread.  That caused a couple malcontents to flame me for posting nonsensical stuff.  We need to keep this "X rocks, Y sucks" thread on topic.



We'll have no mood lightening.  This is serious stuff, we have to figure out which brand sucks.  The only practical way to do that is to finger point, make false accusations, insult, or otherwise hammer anyone that doesn't shoot what we shoot.


----------



## Mike_E (May 8, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> You're just not trying hard enough.  I've found if you stand on your camera and jump up and down you can get some odd noises out of it.




Nope, he shoots Nikon, it would just look at him and say, "If you want a camera that squeals, get a canon!".


LOLOLOLOLOLOL  I'm out!


----------



## itznfb (May 8, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> You need to learn to read what is written vs what you want to read. I said nothing of the sort. You should Google "strawman argument".
> 
> I've never bashed Nikon. Saying you don't care for a feature isn't bashing, saying one or the other sucks is bashing. It's unfortunate that I have to waste my time explaining the obvious to you.


 
you always join these threads claiming to be objective and then you take shots at nikon for having an inferior lens selection and cheap feeling bodies which are fanboyish statements. you're a fanboy and there's nothing wrong with that, just don't claim to be the objective one when you're clearly not.


----------



## Mr. Murmeli (May 8, 2009)

This has to be the most immature thread i've seen here in a while .

C'mon people, grow up! 

I've seen amazing shots taken with both brands so who cares about the tiny differences the two brands have? If you have million old Nikon lenses you'd be an idiot not to go with Nikon DSLR. But if you're new to photography the decision gets more advanced. Like everyone says just feel the camera layout and make the decision based on that. I prefer Canon but that's simply because that's what i've used the most. I don't like the Nikon's shutter button but that's also because i've used Canon more. If you've used Nikon more, it's inevitable you're going to prefer Nikon and there's nothing wrong with that. Just a question of personal preference. 

And which is better built? Nikon's plastic feels more solid but it's plastic nevertheless. Canon offers magnesium bodies starting from xxD series and at least in my mind that nukes any plastic hands down. But Nikon offers the Dxxx series which has at least the same level of quality feel. 

I'm fed up with people saying the built quality of XSi is total crap compared to D90. Yes, Nikon has made a great effort of making the D90 feel more solid but they're both still just plastic bodies. The important thing relies on the money you can spend on the camera: XSi is cheaper than the D90 and if you can go a bit higher Canon offers the magnesium body line-up. But so does Nikon. 

And for the ISO performance. From what i've seen the top models of both cameras handle ISO so amazingly that i really doubt a professional photographer would suffer with the performance of either of them. And if one of them can process the noise better than the other? Well at least i don't use the on camera noise reduction ever. I much prefer to do it totally myself with photoshop. I'm pretty sure that with decent pp skills you can nuke the cameras ability to kill noise - without damaging the overall sharpness. 

As for the older lenses go... adapters are invented guys! I'm concidering buying some old and very cheap M42 mount MF lens just because of the fun of it. And the adapter for it costs nothing. 

Sorry for this rant of mine.... Please carry on but no need to bash great cameras here (this goes for both Nikon and Canon fanboys here)!


----------



## inTempus (May 8, 2009)

itznfb said:


> you always join these threads claiming to be objective and then you take shots at nikon for having an inferior lens selection and cheap feeling bodies which are fanboyish statements. you're a fanboy and there's nothing wrong with that, just don't claim to be the objective one when you're clearly not.


1)  When someone claims Canon's are plastic feeling, I point out the irony of such a statement.  When someone says that Nikon has superior lenses, I point out that Canon has just as good (I didn't say better as you falsely claim) of lenses and actually has a more comprehensive line-up.  Again, facts.  Note: Pointing out facts or expressing an opining without saying something sucks isn't bashing.  Why is this so difficult for you to comprehend?

2)  I join lots of threads, not just Nikon vs. Canon threads.  In doing so I voice an opinion and I counter what I precieve to be false or misleading information.  Is everyone who voices an opinion a basher?  Seriously, what's wrong with you?

3) I am highly objective.  If you weren't busy trying to demonize me, lying about me and name calling, you would realize this.  I've told people to buy Nikon and I've said more than once that Nikon offers outstanding products.  Just because I prefer Canon doesn't mean that Nikon sucks - as you imply.  That's called being objective, something you wouldn't recognize if it bit you on the arse.  It's also called being honest, something you're clearly not.

Here's a great idea, why don't you find something else to do besides attacking me and telling fibs?  Surely you can find more mature things to occupy your time with.


----------



## inTempus (May 8, 2009)

Mr. Murmeli said:


> And which is better built? Nikon's plastic feels more solid but it's plastic nevertheless. Canon offers magnesium bodies starting from xxD series and at least in my mind that nukes any plastic hands down. But Nikon offers the Dxxx series which has at least the same level of quality feel.


Stop your mindless bashing you fanboy.

:lmao:


----------



## Mr. Murmeli (May 8, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> Stop your mindless bashing you fanboy.
> 
> :lmao:


----------



## Dao (May 8, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> 1)  When someone claims Canon's are plastic feeling, I point out the irony of such a statement.  When someone says that Nikon has superior lenses, I point out that Canon has just as good (I didn't say better as you falsely claim) of lenses and actually has a more comprehensive line-up.  Again, facts.  Note: Pointing out facts or expressing an opining without saying something sucks isn't bashing.  Why is this so difficult for you to comprehend?
> 
> 2)  I join lots of threads, not just Nikon vs. Canon threads.  In doing so I voice an opinion and I counter what I precieve to be false or misleading information.  Is everyone who voices an opinion a basher?  Seriously, what's wrong with you?
> 
> ...




tharmsen .. clam down ....  it's alright ....  Today is Friday :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:  after all!!  

:hugs:


----------



## inTempus (May 8, 2009)

Dao said:


> tharmsen .. clam down ....  it's alright ....  Today is Friday :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:  after all!!
> 
> :hugs:


Me calm down?  I am calm.  How about the guy who won't give the false accusations and name calling a rest?  Do you have any words of wisdom for him?


----------



## kundalini (May 8, 2009)

Some of you people should lay off the coffe if it makes you this edgy in the morning.

BTW, freshly ground whole bean coffee is far superior than mass produced pre-ground coffee.  If you need proof, *go to this link*, click on the Listen Now link and move the slider to mark *34:46.*


----------



## Dao (May 8, 2009)

kundalini said:


> Coca-Cola is a far superior product than Pepsi and has many more options for the end user to choose from.





Well.  Let's start a new thread and talk about that!!!!!  LOL


----------



## inTempus (May 8, 2009)

I think a "which is better, Pepsi or Coke" thread would be a nice change of pace.  Then we could chastise people for having a preference and call them all fanboys.


----------



## Dao (May 8, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> Do you have any words of wisdom for him?



What do you want me to do? 


haha .....  we should blame the OP ...   he started all this ...


----------



## inTempus (May 8, 2009)

Dao said:


> What do you want me to do?
> 
> 
> haha .....  we should blame the OP ...   he started all this ...


It is the OP's fault.  We should gang up on him!


----------



## c0ps (May 8, 2009)

coke vs pepsie = coke! pepsi has a gay name

Mcdonalds vs Burger king = Burger King! they wrap there straws in paper.

Canon vs Nikon = both winners

Canon customer support vs Nikon's = Nikon's! Canon customer support SUCKS! (from my own experience)


----------



## inTempus (May 8, 2009)

c0ps said:


> Canon customer suppoert vs Nikon's = Nikon's!  Canon customer support SUCKS! (from my own experience)


Matter of perspective and experience.  They both can rock, they both can suck.

Example:

http://photo.net/nikon-camera-forum/00R5DM
Nikon Tech Support and Customer Service SUCKS: Samsung Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review
http://wetpixel.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=19492


----------



## Village Idiot (May 8, 2009)

Dear TPF mods,

     Please lock this steaming pile of dog ****.

Thank you,
-The Village Idiot


----------



## Moglex (May 8, 2009)

Village Idiot said:


> Dear TPF mods,
> 
> Please lock this steaming pile of dog ****.



Seconded.


----------



## Arch (May 8, 2009)

Granted.


----------

